# Auto Hold In The US



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

As is tradition, Audi decided the US didn't need certain features that the rest of the world gets.

One particular feature is Auto Hold, the convenient system that holds your brake line pressure so you can take your foot off the brake while sitting at a red light without rolling into the car/intersection ahead.

The good news is that the switch is only $49: http://www.bks-tuning.com/audi/a3-s...di-a3-8v-hillstart-control-switch-chrome.html

Now it may just plug and play, but it will more likely require a bit of tinkering around with Vag-Com coding to make it work.

So who's going to be the one to figure it out?


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Wouldn't that just be for a manual and not the dsg?


----------



## Jatmobil (Mar 11, 2002)

BClear said:


> Now it may just plug and play, but it will more likely require a bit of tinkering around with Vag-Com coding to make it work.
> 
> So who's going to be the one to figure it out?


No need! Check out this link! It's been done before - http://www.audienthusiasts.com/Project_HillHold.html

Although on an A4, but I am going to assume that the coding isn't going to be a whole lot different.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep, I'm assuming this doesn't apply to anyone in North America since we only have s-tronic.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

I used to have it on my E550, works great in the drive-thru.


----------



## Bamm1 (Oct 17, 2013)

jrwamp said:


> Yep, I'm assuming this doesn't apply to anyone in North America since we only have s-tronic.


I don't know about retrofitting it to the US model but it is available on S-tronic equipped models in the ROW.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Bamm1 said:


> I don't know about retrofitting it to the US model but it is available on S-tronic equipped models in the ROW.


Ah, well in either case I don't think it's something that I would miss.


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

I spent a fair amount of time driving a CC that had the feature and really enjoyed it.

More of a luxury than anything else, I found it relaxing to be able to sit at a light and not have to hold the brake pedal.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Yep, I'm assuming this doesn't apply to anyone in North America since we only have s-tronic.


DSG still can use hill hold. Its enabled in my mk6 GLI, though I tweaked it to have the least delay(since I am used to driving a manual)

There's no 'switch' though, it's just always on.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Sheesh, how many people are going to get confused about this.

The OP was not referring to "hill hold", which prevents rollback while sitting up an incline (usually on manual vehicles).

Auto hold prevents the automatic transmission torque converter "creep forward" at idle on a flat surface, and is a switchable feature.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

ChrisFu said:


> Sheesh, how many people are going to get confused about this.
> 
> The OP was not referring to "hill hold", which prevents rollback while sitting up an incline (usually on manual vehicles).
> 
> Auto hold prevents the automatic transmission torque converter "creep forward" at idle on a flat surface, and is a switchable feature.


Title says Auto Hold, link is for Hill Start....so I'm pretty sure that's where the confusion comes from. "Sheesh"


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

ChrisFu said:


> Auto hold prevents the automatic transmission torque converter "creep forward" at idle on a flat surface, and is a switchable feature.


And just to clarify--DSG/S-tronic doesn't have a torque converter. The "creeping" is done by the clutches.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

mike3141 said:


> And just to clarify--DSG/S-tronic doesn't have a torque converter. The "creeping" is done by the clutches.


It would still be nice to disable that on demand... Oh wait, there's a neutral position on the shifter.


----------



## Direwolf (Apr 24, 2000)

araemo said:


> It would still be nice to disable that on demand... Oh wait, there's a neutral position on the shifter.


The point of auto hold is that you can safely remove your foot from the brake (brakes stay applied and brake lights illuminated). It's not the same thing as shifting to neutral.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Direwolf said:


> The point of auto hold is that you can safely remove your foot from the brake (brakes stay applied and brake lights illuminated). It's not the same thing as shifting to neutral.


Is there any car with this in the US? I've never heard of it, which makes me wonder if its a DOT thing.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

I currently drive a 2010 Tiguan in Canada and it has the auto hold feature.


----------



## Direwolf (Apr 24, 2000)

araemo said:


> Is there any car with this in the US? I've never heard of it, which makes me wonder if its a DOT thing.


Yes, I've driven several US Mercedes models with this feature.


----------



## mlin32 (Aug 15, 2013)

araemo said:


> Is there any car with this in the US? I've never heard of it, which makes me wonder if its a DOT thing.


VW had it as standard on the Tiguan for one year in 2011 then took it away. BMW and Merc still offer the feature as standard for vehicles with the EPB. Used it a lot on my dad's 2010 X5 35d.


----------



## spcycle (Sep 2, 2000)

Direwolf said:


> The point of auto hold is that you can safely remove your foot from the brake (brakes stay applied and brake lights illuminated). It's not the same thing as shifting to neutral.


actually, on my CC the brake lights DO NOT stay illuminated, they go off when you release the pedal, which, im not sure i like very much, but i DO like the auto hold in general. 

Oh, and my car is DSG equipped as well.


----------

